# Lathe bearing gone bad?



## Ben Holt (Mar 25, 2016)

hopefully i can post this video. There is a definite wobble. Notice it when i turned a pen too between centers.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10207068204681596


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2016)

@Ben Holt , post it to you tube and then link it here. A wobble might not necessarily be a bad bearing, could be a bent spindle too. Bad bearings usually make noise as well as wobble. So there are other things to look for. What brand of lathe?


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 25, 2016)

Lets try this. Turncrafter Pro


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2016)

More of a vibration and that may be a bearing. Funny thing is I only see it at the end of the chuck. Can you feel any play when you lift up and down on the chuck? Have you had a bad catch? I would also check it with the chuck removed. Good thing is it is a PSI and parts should not be a problem. If it is a bad bearing replacement should not be that tough to do.


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 25, 2016)

Greg, sorry for the novice question, but what do you mean by a bad catch? I don't feel any play in the chuck. I put on my hole-centering chuck but didn't see any wobble. I just thought the bigger chuck may make the wobble more noticeable. I bought this used, so I'm not real sure on prior use. I was worried that I did something to it when I tried to turn my first large piece.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2016)

Ben, what I meant by a catch is when your turning and the tool catches the work, which usually scares the crap out of you! The fact that it runs ok with the centering tool has me suspecting that something is wrong with the chuck. 
Also try this, take the tension off of the belt and turn the spindle by hand and see if there is any roughness felt, it should be smooth as silk. It may be a bearing but I am suspecting something is wrong with the chuck because other things run ok with it, and I did not hear any noise in the video.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2016)

P.S. Never be afraid to ask questions here. We are all here to help and all where learning at one time. Heck I'm still learning,lol.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 25, 2016)

I'd be suspicious of the chuck, and specifically, the insert in the back of the chuck(if it has one). Any kind of crap on the face of the spindle or base of the chuck insert can cause runout too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks guys...yes I did have a couple catches when I was trying to turn that cherry branch...which i have decided to try to get a couple pen blanks out of and toss the rest. (as a side note). I wouldn't think its the chuck...its brand new and used 3 times or so. However the adapter is not a tecknatool, it is a lower grade. (its all they had). I did pull out the one that I did finally find on amazon to try it, but of course I ordered the wrong size and is too big. I'll try to take the belt off and see. Finished up some hole drilling and about to finish a pen...hopefully there isn't any runout. :)


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 25, 2016)

Houston...we have a problem.


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 26, 2016)

Well i welcomed a new member of the family home today. Wasnt going to but the price was right and my latest issue pushed me over the edge. 
However, i do want to make sure i fix the other before i sell it. I can figure out the wobble. I put a 60 degree drive and live center on and they lined up nicely. I turned it and couldnt see a difference. I took apart and dont see any issues. How do i check to see if spindle is bent?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 26, 2016)

If you had a bent spindle, when you rotated it you'd see the tip of the center in it moving in a circle. If the centers line up and when you rotate the spindle they stay in alignment I'd think the likely hood of a bent spindle is almost nil.

I have the VS version of that Delta and it's been a steady, solid workhorse in the shop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 26, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> Houston...we have a problem.
> 
> View attachment 100214



What exactly is that a picture of? A little description or some additional pics would help.


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 26, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> What exactly is that a picture of? A little description or some additional pics would help.


sorry...I did a pen last night and that is one of the good ends. I had a ton of runout. I wanted the VS version but I had to jump on the deal. I'm going to go out and try the new lathe out. Wish me luck.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 26, 2016)

Well ok then, it's the chuck, or more like the chuck adapter. I run teknatool adapters on my nova and she runs true.


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 26, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Well ok then, it's the chuck, or more like the chuck adapter. I run teknatool adapters on my nova and she runs true.


Well...I took it all apart, cleaned and lubed it. Hopefully she's is as good as new...for the new owner.

Btw...Thanks @ripjack13 for taking a look at the CL listing for me. Ended up at $325!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 26, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> Btw...Thanks @ripjack13 for taking a look at the CL listing for me. Ended up at $325!!



I did? Too much for me to remember...but cool beans.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 28, 2016)

Just saw this up here. I assume it is a Nova chuck since you stated it was not a Teknatool adapter.
The adapter may be a Woodcraft POS knockoff. A real Teknatool will come in a small red box not a baggie. Woodcraft also sells their own knockoff in a baggie package but that one looks like the one make for their woodcraft chuck.
The Nova insert seats on the interior, not the exterior. I think when you get a real one the chuck will run fine.

All Nova/Teknatool insert are the same size exterior to fit any of their chucks.
Per my local Woodcraft the larger 1.25 comes in a baggie because it is too large for the box. ??????
I guess the "blank" (no hole) inserts can be packaged in a pill capsule since it has no hole and therefore really really small.


----------

